# The Ultimate 650hp Flame Spitting Getaway Car



## coolidge (Dec 3, 2015)

Bum ba-da bum, da-bu, da-bum can't touch this..


----------



## dirty tools (Dec 3, 2015)

you still can't out run a police radio and helo.


----------



## mcostello (Dec 3, 2015)

Bet He could give the cops a workout with a Barbie car.


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 3, 2015)

I like Ken's mustang better.


----------



## higgite (Dec 3, 2015)

He did a good job of hiding the windup key. 

Tom


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 6, 2015)

_Judging by the tires at the end of the video I swear my old lady drives like that._
_***G***_


----------

